# 2008 Petit Le Mans



## wmbeaver (Oct 6, 2008)

Had a blast this year, can't wait for next year.  Anyway, here are some of my shots.  Any critique or comments are welcome.

Here is a link to the full gallery:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/beavizzle/sets/72157607766726337/

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## dwarrick (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good, I need to work on my panning so the car in my shot dont look like they are standing still.

Even thou 6 is all over the place I like the look


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 7, 2008)

Very cool pictures. Great job on #4 getting the whole car in focus. And I like the lighting on #5 (plus, I'm a sucker for Ferraris :thumbup


----------



## wmbeaver (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea the sun was starting set in pic 5.  It was like perfect timing from where I was at.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 11, 2008)

Kewl shots!


----------



## Teknik (Oct 13, 2008)

nice shots 2 &4 are my favorites because their ferraris


----------



## TarHeelDan2001 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of mine from the Petit.  C&C always welcome.


----------



## keybq (Oct 17, 2008)

those are awsome i love #6


----------



## Ryan Sitko (Oct 17, 2008)

great pictures, i've always wanted to go to Le Mans.. Hows it sound?


----------



## wmbeaver (Oct 18, 2008)

Le Mans is awesome.  I love it.  Makes it even better that I get free tickets from mazdaspeed motorsports too.


----------

